# Keep Lightroom CC originals????



## tape

Lightroom CC version: 1.2 [ 20180131-1556-7f481f8 ] (Feb  1 2018)
Operating system: Mac OS 10
OS Version: 10.13 [3]

I recently added a bunch of pictures to my LR CC from a backup disk I have.  After uploading, I see that originals are saved to my HDD on my Mac in the LR CC folder of my PICTURES.  Is there any reason to keep these, as every bit of disk space is precious to me


----------



## Jim Wilde

It's just the way it works when you import to LRCC.....the app first copies the photos to the location specified in the LRCC preferences (the default is the LRCC library in the Pictures folder), and the uploading is done from that copy. Also in the preferences you have the option to "Store a copy of all originals locally"....if that is enabled then that's what happens, i.e. a copy of all uploaded files will be stored locally in the same location. If that option is not checked, the copy of the imported files should automatically be removed over time, but you can safely delete them manually if you need the space.

If you have an external drive which is always connected, you could consider switching the storage location for those copy originals to the external drive.


----------

